# Joining a fitness center



## Bobw235 (Jan 2, 2016)

I took the plunge today and signed up at a new place that opened just a few minutes from the house.  I convinced my spouse to join as well.  With the cold weather here, it's going to limit our ability to walk outdoors as often as we'd like.  The cost was minimal and there's no contract, so we thought we'd give it a try.  Will be nice to get back into better shape and build some muscle.  My wife has never joined a gym, so I give her credit for trying this.  

Anyone else thinking of joining a gym now that we're into the new year?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 2, 2016)

I must say in the winter months it would be nice. This year has been mild so far but last year the snow and ice were so bad I didn't walk the pups for days at a time. You're probably going to enjoy it. They have exercise equipment now that does everything except fly. You can set a custom workout on just about everything.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 2, 2016)

I need to pay my annual dues for the local fitness center tomorrow.  Will be the beginning of year 4, best spent money for health and happiness.      
You won't be sorry, just need to make the gym a habit, a part of your life.


----------



## Lon (Jan 2, 2016)

I could never get ino the Fitness Ctr. routine as some of my friends have over the years. Instead I was able to maintain the disipline to run everyday from age 40 to when I retired at age 58. I played raquetball four times a week during those years as well. Now at age 81 I take long walks and walk up and down flights of stairs to stay in shape. It's paid off because I am 6' 4" 190 lbs. normal BP and low cholesterol reading.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2016)

My two year contract just expired at my fitness center, which cost $10 a month when I signed up, was taken over by another company and is now at least three times as much.  Since I haven't been there since September, when I was on a camping vacation followed by adopting a new puppy into our home, I wouldn't have much time anymore to make use of a gym membership.

  I take daily walks with the dog, and have a bicycle on my porch ready for any desire to go for a ride on the nearby paths.  Hubby has a weight bench and various weights downstairs in the basement when I want to strengthen by muscles and bones.  I also have several workout tapes and CDs gathering dust if I get into the mood again.  No health issues and just slightly overweight, doing okay livin' the good retirement life. 

When I was going to the gym regularly I did enjoy it, usually treadmill, exercise bike, elliptical, and various weight machines.  I also liked a few spin classes, Zumba and other classes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been going to gyms for about 20 years.  The first was free as I was staff at the university.  I joined the local gym after I moved to Scotland and am still a member.  Cost as a senior is £26/month and includes everything - spa - classes - pool, although I mainly stick to the gym.  

There is a small fitness centre at a resort down the road from where we are staying in Thailand and I joined that for the equivalant of just a bit less than I pay at the gym at home.  Muscle work is most important to me and I use dumbbells and do floor exercises and also use ankle weights.  The only cardio machines they have are elliptical, bike and treadmill.  We also do lots of bicyling here and walking.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Mar 4, 2016)

Hubby and I joined in the new year.  Similar situation, new center opened just a few minutes form home.  We were soooooooooo excited.  We even paid for a personal trainer as neither of us have been before.  Sadly hubby had a fall and tore up his knew to the point of requiring surgery.  Thankfully the gym suspended all payments for his time, and I am currently going on my own.  My trainer is great.  But I do wish I had the husband along.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 4, 2016)

We've been going regularly since the beginning of the year, but will go more now that I've stopped working.  Went this morning and had a great (and exhausting) workout.  It's nice to feel a bit more tone to my muscles.  Slowly but surely I'm getting more fit and it feels good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> We've been going regularly since the beginning of the year, but will go more now that I've stopped working.  Went this morning and had a great (and exhausting) workout.  It's nice to feel a bit more tone to my muscles.  Slowly but surely I'm getting more fit and it feels good.



Well done!  I like to go early in the morning.  Feeling yourself getting fitter and more muscle and more stamina will motivate you to keep going.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 4, 2016)

Good deal Bob!   Being older(I'm sure you know) we have to work harder to achieve the same level of fitness than when younger, but is just so much more important than back then.

I went back to work[last April] so I don't get to the gym like when I was retired, but I've got some vacation & holiday time built up on the books, so I'll be taking a day off every couple weeks to get in a second session of Silver Sneakers workout.


----------



## jujube (Mar 4, 2016)

I've joined several fitness centers over the years, but for some unfathomable reason, you have to actually GO there for it to do any good.   Otherwise, the only thing that gets slimmer is your bank account.  Bummer, that.


----------



## Bobw235 (Mar 4, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Well done!  I like to go early in the morning.  Feeling yourself getting fitter and more muscle and more stamina will motivate you to keep going.



Also nice to hear my wife comment that she can feel the muscles in my arms.    Hoping that when the weather gets warmer that I'll be fit enough to do some moderate hiking in New Hampshire.


----------

